
Finland is considering a four-day week - melenaboija
https://www.theguardian.com/money/shortcuts/2020/jan/06/finland-is-planning-a-four-day-week-is-this-the-secret-of-happiness
======
WheelsAtLarge
I'm a fan of this idea. It used to be that there was so such thing as a
weekend. Farmers had no choice but to work or their crops and animals would
suffer. Even when the industrial revolution came it was normal to work 7 days
a week. Looks to me that weekends have only added to the human experience.
Let's go for a four day week. Maybe we'll start to produce less useless crap
and focus on what society needs.

------
perfunctory
The article doesn't mention whether the pay remains the same (as it should).

~~~
melenaboija
I would say this idea touches some of the fundaments of capitalism, including
wealth distribution and therefore salaries. With less consumption maybe lower
salaries would work.

------
low_common
Finland seems like the best country in the world- minus the freezing weather
and short winter days.

Universal healthcare, income, maternity packages, Linus Torvald. What do they
NOT have?

~~~
quacked
Large, poor immigrant class and a military that can protect them from Russia?

(Finland does sound pretty great)

------
musicale
It's about time that the "productivity boom" actually provided some benefit to
the people who do the work.

